# Leafy Rides



## skiboarder (Nov 10, 2008)

I went mtn biking the last two Fridays and was stunned at how much more leaves there were on the trail last Friday.  It made for a much more difficult ride.  How are people dealing with the "autumn coverage?"


----------



## marcski (Nov 10, 2008)

Definitely more leaves out on the trails this time of year.  I think riding on leaves depends on 2 main factors: 1) the recent weather history and how wet it is both the leaves and under them, as they tend to create a canapy and although, most of the leaves on top aren't wet anymore and might even be dry and "crunchy", they might still be hiding some moisture; and 2) your familiarity with the trails you're riding.  As you have to be careful for obstacles that could be covered by leaves as well as being able to actually stay on the trails if they're not ridden frequently and could be obscured at least in places so you could miss a turn etc...  

However, I do find that once all the leaves are down, this enables you to get a much better sense of direction on the trails as you're able to see through the woods.


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 11, 2008)

just another condition/challenge to deal with - have to adapt the riding style a little. adjust speed and ride real loose to absorb unforeseen obstacles, fun sliding the bike around  in a skid - feels even more like skiing for bumping up the jones factor! at least they offer a little cushion on the crashes


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

While the heavy leaf cover sometimes hides some obstacles, I really don't mind it too much. More of annoyance really when wet leaves keep you from clearing stuff you normally can. Some of the more heavily traveled areas at my home riding spot are already chopped up. The maple leaves are basically gone, but we just got a heavy layer of oak leaves this weekend.


----------



## JD (Nov 11, 2008)

Had this experience in waitsfield last week.  We slowed the pace down and found it really helped us to ride better, clearner lines overall.  A little fall raking is never a bad idea, just don't rake too wide a swath.


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 11, 2008)

i know a couple of guys who go out and use a leaf blower on a few sections of trail -  the same dudes who blow/shovel the snow on the north slopes too - mtb diehards!


----------



## Marc (Nov 12, 2008)

Annoying when they get stuck between my rear tire and rear fork.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 12, 2008)

skiboarder said:


> How are people dealing with the "autumn coverage?"



Fall of my side or back.  Get up, start flipping out and yelling at the leaves.  Continue riding.  Repeat every 10 minutes or so.


----------



## skiboarder (Nov 14, 2008)

Went back to the same trails that gave me trouble.  In the span of a week, the leaves got chewed up and rocks were more visible.  However, it was very wet; a total blast sliding around!

Hey, these leafy rides aren't so bad after all......


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 17, 2008)

rode Stillwell woods yesterday am .... very wet, muddy, slippery...kept the speed down...fun ride


----------



## Superbman (Nov 17, 2008)

we finally started blowing off the trails at Wendell state forest-though The Hannah Swarton and the Mormon Hollow trails are still pretty leafy.  The Nipmuck is pretty clear however!!!


----------

